# Pharaoh RTA - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (27/3/17)

The new Pharaoh RTA by Rip Trippers is now available at The Sir's





https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## daniel craig (27/3/17)

Looks like a winner

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schnappie (27/3/17)

Tagging @KZOR @Stosta

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (27/3/17)

@Schnappie ....... would not mind trying it or the peerless rda but cash is tight this month after paying a R4500 speed fine. 
No toys till next month.


----------



## Schnappie (27/3/17)

KZOR said:


> @Schnappie ....... would not mind trying it or the peerless rda but cash is tight this month after paying a R4500 speed fine.
> No toys till next month.


Ouch!! What kind of speed was that?


----------



## Schnappie (27/3/17)

Sorry to hear that! Its one heavy fine! I myself am also trying to stay away from hardware for now but this is in my sights in the future. Just juice and coils for now


----------



## Petrus (27/3/17)

KZOR said:


> @Schnappie ....... would not mind trying it or the peerless rda but cash is tight this month after paying a R4500 speed fine.
> No toys till next month.


Hehe @KZOR, I rather wait for a court order and order some vape gear.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KZOR (27/3/17)

Petrus said:


> I rather wait for a court order


Received it ..... R4500 is what the lawyer charges that will be representing me.


----------



## shabbar (27/3/17)

KZOR said:


> @Schnappie ....... would not mind trying it or the peerless rda but cash is tight this month after paying a R4500 speed fine.
> No toys till next month.



You definitely weren't fast enough if they stopped and fined you.

On my superbikes I do not have license plates for that exact reason. Imagine getting a ticket for doing over 300kmph


----------



## Petrus (27/3/17)

KZOR said:


> Received it ..... R4500 is what the lawyer charges that will be representing me.


Holy moly my friend, low flying. But I didn't see you in the paper


----------



## KZOR (27/3/17)

shabbar said:


> You definitely weren't fast enough


It was a temporary camera that caught me doing 93 in a 60 zone on a dead quiet road early on a Sunday morning.
Better stop now or i will most likely get fined by the admins for derailing this post as well.


----------



## Silver (27/3/17)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## SKYWVRD (28/3/17)

Oh my lord someone actually brought it into the country 

I sadly just bought myself a new RDA so my budget is out at the moment but hopefully you guys will still have stock next month, been watching this ati since Rip did his first review for it

Much love for everything the sirs are doing for the community when it comes to choice

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

